# Pooch Test Pics - Am I in the Waiting Room at last?



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I put Luc with the girls October 25th.










Bailey - She is a puzzle. I'd say yes, but she keeps acting like she is in heat and I saw her bred a few times - or at least he mounted her and certainly acted like he was breeding her - last time i caught them together was December 31st.










Chara. Last time i saw her in heat was November 18th










Lily. I'm thinking she isn't, she's really good at hiding from Luc. Last time in heat December 18th (so it could just be too early to tell)










Mink. Last in heat November 25th










Zelda. Last in heat November 4th










Fiona. I have never seen her come into heat. Never seen Luc interested after first few weeks he was with them. She is puffier than her sister Zelda. All three doelings originally looked like Lily does now, if you want a point of comparison.

The only one i'm certain is no is Lily. The rest of them are acting weird, esp the last couple weeks - ALOT more fighting, smashing each other around for no apparent reason and Luc is even driving some of them away from the food dish - normally he loves them all.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

oh boy, I'm terrible with the pooch test! But I'll take a stab.... They all look relaxed to me but maybe not so much on Lilly and Chara, you need to check with some better pooch testers  lol. I say you are indeed in the waiting room with several though!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

well that is good i thought it would never happen. Maybe it is better to have them spaced out a bit, last time they were all due together but i only had three of them.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

It looks like you have a bit still...they all look tight to me...with the exception of the first one...I am so excited for you...this is such a great time of year for us goat people isn't it


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like all but Lily to me.... but if it's just been a month since the last breeding, she still may have settled. Happy kidding vibes sent to you!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Bailey still acts like she is in heat, and is very 'goopy' Is that normal? She wasn't like that last time. 

at least i now have comparison pics.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's been 3 weeks since the last breeding with Bailey right? What I do when I'm not sure with my own due to behavior, I put a buck on a leash and let him decide, if he's interested and she stands and allows the breeding then she likely didn't settle the first time...if she doesn't stand and he's not interested then I attribute the behavior to early pregnancy hormones.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Luc won't like that, I am finally getting him to come near me while eating, i had to catch him last week to trim hooves and you'd think i was killing him he was so terrified. I don't get it, i've been super gentle with him, all except for when he got cocci and had to get shots - could he still be upset about that? 

I will wait a couple more weeks and take more pics and see if there is any difference. I have spent alot of time in the barn this week just sitting and observing them. I am almost certain Mink is pregnant - she just looks different - her belly is a different shape, more pointed at the bottom, and she is walking differently, not quite a full-on pregnancy waddle, but getting there. If I didn't know better i'd think she was farther along, but maybe she will have triplets again. I think her daughters, Fiona and Zelda are pregnant. I'm fairly sure Chara is pregnant. Time will tell. 

Off to go start my waiting thread.................


----------

